# Good eggs molding over



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I have been having a problem of the last several clutches of imi eggs that have been fertilized that are still molding over during development. The eggs are laid and about 3-4 days later I start to see development occuring and all looks good. Then, very suddenly the eggs go from a clear gel inside with the developing tad to a hazy liquid in there and they take on the habits of bad eggs that mold over. When I say all of a sudden, it means all of a sudden. For instance, I looked in in the morning and all was good and no haze and came home that afternoon to find them hazed over and looking like they were molding over. I have tried leaving the eggs in the viv, pulling them, pulling them and placing them immersed in MB, pulling them and placing them immersed in tad tea and nothing has worked. What is causing the good eggs to go bad and how can I stop it? This is about their 10th or more clutch, so these are not new layers. Can't figure out what's going on and moreover can't figure out how to stop it from happening so I can get these eggs to develop.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Time and patience probably, it was a number of months between my first imi eggs and getting a fertile one.

Other than that, many people agree that variety in diet helps some.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

These are fertile eggs... they are fertilized and developing and just go bad during the development process for some reason. These guys have been laying for about 2 or 3 months now and have dropped at least 10 clutches (probably more) in that time. I might have to change up the diet a bit and see if that helps...


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've been having a similar problem with my cobalts... Got great eggs (and subsequent froglets) for several months, they took a few months off, and now every batch molds up on me. I know they can do the job.

I'm using methylene blue now, a little in the laying dish and also washing the eggs with it. Helps some, but really just slows down the mold. My thought was there was something in the tank (there are a few patches of snow mold that look ominous). So I'm going to transfer them to a new tank and see if that helps.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

hey guys i had the same problem i had fertilized eggs going bad the solution for me was to pull the petri dish and replace it with a magnolia leaf it cleared it right up!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

kinda hard to hang a magnolia leaf from the side of a tank, but sounds like it would work good for terrestrial species!


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm just curious as to how you supplement? At MWFF during Aaron's talk on tadpole rearing I think he suggested that sometimes the way you supplement can have an impact on egg quality. If I'm wrong please feel free to correct me Aaron, but I do believe he suggested 2 days of vitamin dusting followed by 1 day of calcium only. He suggested that perhaps this allowed the frogs to utilize the powders a little more efficiently. I could be all washed up so I'd wait for some clarification from Aaron to make sure I'm recalling correctly. I know that early on in my cobalts egg-laying spree they were producing eggs that molded over quickly too. I replaced supplements and started seeing changes. Now on average I get 95% of eggs to hatch out for me. Hope this helps!!

Tony


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

sbreland said:


> kinda hard to hang a magnolia leaf from the side of a tank, but sounds like it would work good for terrestrial species!


line the film canester with a rolled up mag leaf


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

nyfrogs said:


> hey guys i had the same problem i had fertilized eggs going bad the solution for me was to pull the petri dish and replace it with a magnolia leaf it cleared it right up!


Did you try going back to a petri dish, to see whether it was actually the leaf that did the trick, instead of the frogs maturing, and having more practice?

I know one doesn't like to mess with a good thing, though.


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*Dusting ff and molding eggs*

I am having the same problems with Leuc eggs. Last batch of 7 eggs looked really good; couple of days later 5 def. showing tadpoles; next day 2 of the 5 looks iffy. Today- 1 MIGHT make it. Same thing- yolks look good and then turn to mush. These were on a magnolia leaf. I also bought a plant at the MWFF and now I am seeing the smallish flat spiral snails which may have laid on the same leaf. 

The ones before 6 eggs- same as above. At the same time another clutch of 18 eggs _maybe 2 females???- and all went bad. These on a petri dish. I take them out- and use mb on the surrounding areas- keep the eggs moist- not wet and provide ventilation as well. Temp is in the lower 70-72 range.

I was at the MWFF and listened to Aaron; I thought it was everyday calcium- the next calcium and vitamins. I KNOW I AM SO WRONG ABOUT THIS- so if anyone remembers or can contact Aaron; I would appreciate it. 

We also now have 4 sls froglets- but 6 baby froglets that look good. BUT- of the 7 upcoming tadpoles 3 look like they will have sls as well.

Our breeder consist of 3 males- one of which is smallish_ and 5 females. Ours also stopped laying for at least 1 month. I am having trouble figuring out best night temp and humidity. 

I read on the board that adult frog supplement might have something to do w/SLS. 

Do you Put MB directly on the eggs??????? If so what is the ratio of MB to water. 

Rosanna


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

cobaltsinoh said:


> I'm just curious as to how you supplement? At MWFF during Aaron's talk on tadpole rearing I think he suggested that sometimes the way you supplement can have an impact on egg quality. If I'm wrong please feel free to correct me Aaron, but I do believe he suggested 2 days of vitamin dusting followed by 1 day of calcium only. He suggested that perhaps this allowed the frogs to utilize the powders a little more efficiently. I could be all washed up so I'd wait for some clarification from Aaron to make sure I'm recalling correctly. I know that early on in my cobalts egg-laying spree they were producing eggs that molded over quickly too. I replaced supplements and started seeing changes. Now on average I get 95% of eggs to hatch out for me. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Tony


Well, there are definitely differning opinions on how often and what to supplement with. Right now I am feeding ever other day (sometimes everyday for a few days) and dust with Herpvite and Repcal most every feeding. I try to give them a break off of dusted flys occasionally (about 3 times a month or so) and feed both melano and hydei and about 3 time a month or so, pinheads. All tanks have a HEAVY load of springtails, so they get quite a bit of variety, but maybe they need a little more. 




> line the film canester with a rolled up mag leaf


Now that on the other hand, might not be such a bad idea.Might have to give that a shot, anythings worth a try.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

They just need time Stace. Ten tries is still a new breeder, in my opinion. Congrats on getting eggs though, I didn't know you were. Just as a side note for pulling their eggs I don't submerse them. I use petri dishes for all of the eggs that I pull. For the imi eggs I will place the eggs in the rim of the petri dish (all the way to the outside) and rest the petri dish on another one. I put our tinc eggs flat and submersed in tad tea so I will rest the imi one on a flat dish. The eggs are up and out of the tad tea which is in the bottom part of the dish. I will swish the tad tea over the eggs every day or every other day. It sounded like you submerse the eggs. I don't know if that will help or not, but I just thought that I would share. Good luck with them! Happy Easter soon! lol Once they get going, whewwwwww! Watch out. It felt like I was easter egg hunting some weeks with ours.

-Shelley


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Dancing frogs said:


> nyfrogs said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys i had the same problem i had fertilized eggs going bad the solution for me was to pull the petri dish and replace it with a magnolia leaf it cleared it right up!
> ...


brian i started with a mag leaf then went to a petri dish and 2-3 clutches in it started to mold so i went back to what worked for me!


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I am having the same problem. And these frogs,azureus, are proven breeders. I would love to try magnoliea leaves. Where can I get some? 
Debbie


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

snmreptiles said:


> They just need time Stace. Ten tries is still a new breeder, in my opinion. Congrats on getting eggs though, I didn't know you were. Just as a side note for pulling their eggs I don't submerse them. I use petri dishes for all of the eggs that I pull. For the imi eggs I will place the eggs in the rim of the petri dish (all the way to the outside) and rest the petri dish on another one. I put our tinc eggs flat and submersed in tad tea so I will rest the imi one on a flat dish. The eggs are up and out of the tad tea which is in the bottom part of the dish. I will swish the tad tea over the eggs every day or every other day. It sounded like you submerse the eggs. I don't know if that will help or not, but I just thought that I would share. Good luck with them! Happy Easter soon! lol Once they get going, whewwwwww! Watch out. It felt like I was easter egg hunting some weeks with ours.
> 
> -Shelley


Yeah, I have tried just about everything... pulling eggs, leaving them, immersing them, misting them, and still my developing eggs just cloud up before they can hatch. It's just disappointing to see good fertilized eggs go bad when they are so close. Just keep trying and I'll try your swishing idea and see how it goes.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I had the same problem with a pair of azureus and went with many different methods but none seemed to work. I pulled eggs, left them, used methylene blue, put more water in there as they were maturing, I eventually got a group of about 3-4 up to day 10 or soo, they started moving a good amount and went out on me. They laid over probably 20 clutches of which they all molded over so I gave up on them.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The key in this hobby is to never loose faith or give up...our azureus pair cranked out moldy duds, including ones that started to develop and fizzled out for 9 months straight. Now they lay clutch after clutch of good eggs that develop with no problems.

Bill


----------

